# Corvette ZR-1 vs. Corvette C5 video



## trev0006 (Dec 29, 2003)

Not 100% sure but I have read that the mods are:
The ZR-1 has cat-back exhaust only, and the C5 had headers, exhaust, intake and a few other goodies. 
http://www.corvettekillstories.com/videos/zr1-silverc53.mpeg


----------

